# Heads up, 90% off Gardening at Dollar General



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So my Dollar General had seeds and seed starting items for 90% off today. I bought 2 mini green houses, 3 tomato kits, 3 pepper kits, (includes the growing mix) 2 basil kits, 30 of those starter trays and a couple loose things for $6. Last year I was able to buy 30 packs of seeds for $3 but I was a little late getting there this year. Hope you guys find the same at your Dollar General.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

going there right now thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks BB. I went to Atwoods today and their seeds are 10 for 1.00.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

seeds were 7 cents a pack the manager said that most sales were on tuesday I am not sure but your sale could be regional but it was stated that the sales were 40% off still a heck of a deal

thanks Biobacon


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Years ago a leading AG teacher here in Michigan started a project to see how viable seeds will be over time. He hid seeds and every 10 yrs I think they would go dig up a hide and plant them to see how they germinate . The last I heard their up to 40 or 50 yrs with some plants starting. So vac a few for the future


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Everything but the tomatoes from my garden were sale seeds or random buys from last year.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad yall found some deals.


----------

